# Are USA Trains supposed to be this loud?



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

I've always owned LGB trains my whole life. I recently purchased a used USA Trains diesel locomotive off ebay. It is in fantastic condition and looks like new and runs fine. However, I noticed that it is significantly louder than any of my LGB engines. I have made a video and put it on youtube to share with you guys. Please listen to both and tell me what you think. Is this normal?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFDAonv7mXQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77ejRyR9YvU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It does appear to be too loud. 

The typical situation is that a gearbox has been reassembled improperly. 

Has it always made this noise? Have you disassembled either truck? 

See my site under motive power... USA Trains... the F7 pages will show proper reassembly. 

Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

May even need some grease in the gear box.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, didn't you mean the USA F3 and it was the LGB that has the F7??


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input. 

Answers; 
-This engine has always sounded like this. But as I mentioned, I did buy it used. 
-No, I have never taken the trucks apart, but I do not know what the previous owner might have done. 
-Unfortunately, this engine is at my parents' house, so I won't be able to examine/work on it for a few more months. But at least I now know (thanks to your help), that it IS louder than it should be. 

Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep Dan, right, the USAT F3.... must not have had enough coffee... anyway, he would not find any LGB under my USAT section







! 

Almost always that noise is caused by putting the trucks back together wrong, which causes the gears to not fulyl mesh. Noise is the first result, stripped gears the next. 

The answer on how to align the bushings on the axles is on this page: Greg's web site ! - USA Trains Motive Power Main Page - Drive Problems[/b]

Better pictures here: Greg's web site ! - USAT EMD F3 - Disassembly[/b]


Greg


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Well I couldn't get your links to work but I can tell you I have received USA engines that whined like dentist drills straight from 'factory fresh' boxes. I could track it down to one truck in both cases. Fortunately the motor blocks are cheap, even cheaper than shipping a big heavy box back for warranty work. Not disparaging USA, love the ones I own, but they have their occasional issue like everyone else. I run the snot out of mine...great runners!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Try the links now, you will have to copy and paste.... I've made thousands of links here, and today it's acting differently... 

Yes, and I've bought many "brand new" locos that were not, even directly from the manufacturer... 

Open the blocks and look inside and follow my tips for reassembly, REMEMBER that the axles can EASILY pop back out of alignment when reassembling... 

When you open the motor blocks, if you support them from underneath like I show, and GINGERLY remove the bottom cover, you can check to see how they were assembled... bump them and the axles will pop out and you won't know what the situation was. 

Greg


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

Pterosaur,

How/where did you buy replacement motor blocks? I'm not an idiot when it comes to DIY work, but if I can buy new trucks for a reasonable price, it might be easier (and worth my time/money) to just do that. 

Edit: I found this on USA Trains website under GP30:
10 R22-115 Replacement Motor Truck (1) 59.95 
Is there another, better place to buy it from that might be slightly less expensive?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Yikes shadowvfx, they've gone up a bit!!! I bought mine from USA and I seem to recall $29.00! 

One of my favorite dealers is Reindeer Pass (Kidman's Tree Farm). They have them for $32.95. 

http://www.reindeerpass.com/USA-Trains-GP30-Replacement-Motor-Truck-1-10.aspx 

FYI, I did get your link to work the second time and the noise you have is very different then the one I had. Greg's suggestion may be worth looking in to. Sorry I cannot be of more help!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well if you are entertaining the possibility of buying new ones, what do you have to lose to look at the insides? 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In the past 5 years, USA Trains has doubled the wheel (2-90/2093) and motor block prices. However they are still less $ than the Aristo motor blocks.


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

Greg,

I probably will take a crack at it. But as I said, I won't have access to it for at least another 6 months. So, I hope I'll remember to check this thread around Christmas time.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great, don't hesitate to email me privately if you need. Also check for "split axles" when you are "in there". 

I see my links are now "live" today... wow, weird. 

Regards, Greg


----------

